# Buffon portiere più forte della storia secondo L'Equipe. Classifica.



## admin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo un sondaggio promosso da L'Equipe, Gianluigi Buffon è il portiere più forte della storia del calcio. Al secondo posto, Barthez. Al terzo, Yashin. Quarto Kahn e quinto Casillas.

Classifica dei portieri più forti della storia secondo il sondaggio dell'Equipe:

1) Buffon

2) Barthez

3) Yashin

4) Kahn

5) Casillas


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo un sondaggio promosso da L'Equipe, Gianluigi Buffon è il portiere più forte della storia del calcio. Al secondo posto, Barthez. Al terzo, Yashin. Quarto Kahn e quinto Casillas.
> 
> Classifica dei portieri più forti della storia secondo L'Equipe:
> 
> ...



Barthez?


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez se ciao


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sono d'accordo. Per costanza Buffon è sicuramente il più forte di tutti i tempi


----------



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2016)

grandissimo riconoscimento per Gigi se si pensa che il sondaggio è made in France. Sulle altre posizioni ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2016)

E la spiegazione è questa:
Barthez in seconda posizione perché riuscì a vincere qualcosa pur essendo abbastanza mediocre, allo stesso tempo però si bombò questa in barba a chi pensava fosse solo un povero pelato bruttarello 







Buffon, primo perché altrimenti in Italia non ci avrebbero presi sul serio con Fabien al secondo posto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo un sondaggio promosso da L'Equipe, Gianluigi Buffon è il portiere più forte della storia del calcio. Al secondo posto, Barthez. Al terzo, Yashin. Quarto Kahn e quinto Casillas.
> 
> Classifica dei portieri più forti della storia secondo il sondaggio dell'Equipe:
> 
> ...



Classifica ridicola..dove sono ad esempio Zoff, Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi?
In una classifica seria sui primi 10 portieri di sempre 7 o 8 dovrebbero essere italiani


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Classifica ridicola..dove sono ad esempio Zoff, Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi?
> In una classifica seria sui primi 10 portieri di sempre 7 o 8 dovrebbero essere italiani



Esatto.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez.

Ok.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Ovviamente è impossibile stabilire con esattezza chi sia stato il n°1 più forte di sempre, ma ci stà di indicare Buffon. Barthez invece è roba da tso. Il francese nei suoi anni migliori è stato un portiere discreto, nulla di più. 
Anche su Casillas poi avrei molto da ridire. 
Kahn invece può starci, anche se, a mio avviso, volendo se ne troverebbero di migliori...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Classifica ridicola..dove sono ad esempio Zoff, Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi?
> In una classifica seria sui primi 10 portieri di sempre 7 o 8 dovrebbero essere italiani


Non esageriamo...


----------



## kolao95 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez e Casillas tra i migliori portieri di sempre? Ma d'albergo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo...



Nessuna esagerazione..guardiamo le carriere e non picchi di 2-3 anni e poi il nulla tipo Dida o Julio Cesar, negli ultimi 30 anni gli unici portieri non italiani che si sono davvero messi in risalto per tutta la carriera sono Schmeichel, Kahn, Chech e Casillias..il resto il nulla..adesso c'è anche Neuer ma vediamo a fine carriera..

Mi ricordo per esempio esaltazioni di portieri come Preud'homme o Lama, gente che in realtà era si e no a livelli di un Marcheggiani o di un Abbiati (negli anni buoni)..

In campo portieri la storia dice che gli italiani sono sempre stati i numeri uno, come per i difensori centrali fino a 10 anni fa


----------



## Hammer (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo un sondaggio promosso da L'Equipe, Gianluigi Buffon è il portiere più forte della storia del calcio. Al secondo posto, Barthez. Al terzo, Yashin. Quarto Kahn e quinto Casillas.
> 
> Classifica dei portieri più forti della storia secondo il sondaggio dell'Equipe:
> 
> ...



Barthez... e Casillas? Ma che problemi hanno? Ci stava tranquillamente uno Zoff


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Classifica ridicola..dove sono ad esempio Zoff, Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi?
> In una classifica seria sui primi 10 portieri di sempre 7 o 8 dovrebbero essere italiani



Peruzzi imho uno dei portieri più sopravvalutati di sempre


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Peruzzi imho uno dei portieri più sopravvalutati di sempre



Per me invece uno dei più sottovalutati...nel suo periodo in bianconero era per me il miglior portiere del mondo...spettacolare negli interventi ma anche molto solido, io non ricordo una sua papera che sia una...
molto sfortunato con la nazionale oltretutto..

Altro ottimo portiere italiano dell'era moderna è stato Toldo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nessuna esagerazione..guardiamo le carriere e non picchi di 2-3 anni e poi il nulla tipo Dida o Julio Cesar, negli ultimi 30 anni gli unici portieri non italiani che si sono davvero messi in risalto per tutta la carriera sono Schmeichel, Kahn, Chech e Casillias..il resto il nulla..adesso c'è anche Neuer ma vediamo a fine carriera..
> 
> Mi ricordo per esempio esaltazioni di portieri come Preud'homme o Lama, gente che in realtà era si e no a livelli di un Marcheggiani o di un Abbiati (negli anni buoni)..
> 
> In campo portieri la storia dice che gli italiani sono sempre stati i numeri uno, come per i difensori centrali fino a 10 anni fa


Va benissimo Buffon e Zoff, ma in una classifica "di sempre", davanti agli altri italiani, non puoi citare soltanto Cech, Kahn, Casillas e Schmeichel; davanti agli altri italiani ci sono sicuramente portieri come Maier, Jasin, Banks, Pfaff, Jongbloed o Schumacher... insomma, prima di arrivare a Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me invece uno dei più sottovalutati...nel suo periodo in bianconero era per me il miglior portiere del mondo...spettacolare negli interventi ma anche molto solido, io non ricordo una sua papera che sia una...
> molto sfortunato con la nazionale oltretutto..
> 
> Altro ottimo portiere italiano dell'era moderna è stato Toldo..



Toldo fece un Euro 2000 clamoroso, quella semifinale con l'Olanda..


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Barthez e Casillas tra i migliori portieri di sempre? Ma d'albergo?







Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo...



Per me ci sta invece, Peruzzi lo metterei, su Zanga e Pagliuca magari non nei 10 ma nei 20 possono rientrare.

Comunque su una classifica di 20 secondo me gli italiani sarebbero tipo 8, se non 10. Insomma è da andarne fieri.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va benissimo Buffon e Zoff, ma in una classifica "di sempre", davanti agli altri italiani, non puoi citare soltanto Cech, Kahn, Casillas e Schmeichel; davanti agli altri italiani ci sono sicuramente portieri come Maier, Jasin, Banks, Pfaff, Jongbloed o Schumacher... insomma, prima di arrivare a Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.



E' sempre difficile fare classifiche però questi li metterei allo stesso livello dei suddetti, cioè ottimi portieri ma non leggende.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' sempre difficile fare classifiche però questi li metterei allo stesso livello dei suddetti, cioè ottimi portieri ma non leggende.


Dei suddetti chi? Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dei suddetti chi? Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga?



Sì, per suddetti intendevo _Maier, Jasin, Banks, Pfaff, Jongbloed o Schumacher_, questi a Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga.

Io la risolverei così. Per me c'è una categoria di portieri leggendari, e ci metterei Buffon, Yashin e Neuer. (e anche un gradino sotto Schmeichel, Kahn e Zoff, anche se qui imho il giudizio è esaltato dal mondiale vinto a 40 anni)

Poi in un'altra categoria i portieri ottimi ma non al livello di questi, e qui metterei tutti quelli che abbiamo detto. Più o meno li metto tutti allo stesso livello anche perchè non li conosco tutti. Cioè dire Peruzzi = Schumacher ci sta, l'importante è non confondere le due categorie (e infatti Barthez e Casillas insieme a Buffon fa ridere, secondo me)


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez e Casillas in questa classifica non si possono vedere.

Schmeichel come fa a non essere in classifica? Ma anche lo stesso Zoff.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo me Buffon è il migliore nella storia moderna. Non mi piace fare il confronto con portieri come Zoff che potevano anche afferrare i retropassaggi con le mani. Altro calcio, altri palloni.

Però lo è per costanza e per personalità. Ci sono stati alcuni (pochi) portieri che hanno raggiunto dei picchi più alti di Gigi nazionale ma che sono durati poco tempo. Eì il punto di riferimento da 20 anni e questo la dice lunga sulla sua caratura.

Due esempi: Kahn e Dida in versione 2003.

Secondo me comunque il miglior Buffon lo abbiamo visto a Parma e nel 2006 in Nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, per suddetti intendevo _Maier, Jasin, Banks, Pfaff, Jongbloed o Schumacher_, questi a Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga.
> 
> Io la risolverei così. Per me c'è una categoria di portieri leggendari, e ci metterei Buffon, Yashin e Neuer. (e anche un gradino sotto Schmeichel, Kahn e Zoff, anche se qui imho il giudizio è esaltato dal mondiale vinto a 40 anni)
> 
> Poi in un'altra categoria i portieri ottimi ma non al livello di questi, e qui metterei tutti quelli che abbiamo detto. Più o meno li metto tutti allo stesso livello anche perchè non li conosco tutti. Cioè dire Peruzzi = Schumacher ci sta, l'importante è non confondere le due categorie (e infatti Barthez e Casillas insieme a Buffon fa ridere, secondo me)


Non sono per niente d'accordo, perché i portieri che ti ho citato sono stati i migliori della loro epoca, a differenza di Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi. 
Maier, Zoff e Jongbloed, ad esempio, sono stati i tre portieri più forti degli anni '70; Jasin e Banks sono stati i portieri più forti degli anni '60; Pfaff e Schumacher negli anni '80; Schmeichel e Kahn negli anni '90; fino ad arrivare agli anni '10 del nuovo millennio con Buffon, Cech e Casillas... i tre italiani non hanno mai raggiunto picchi simili.
Parlando di portieri, su due piedi, mi vengono in mente anche nomi come Van der Sar, Clemence, Shilton, Preud'homme, che fino ad ora non ho citato per il veto posto da Milanforever  Insomma, la scuola italiana resta la migliore al mondo(sempre insieme a quella tedesca), con due esponenti come Buffon e Zoff, sicuramente entrambi nella top 10 dei migliori di sempre, ma andiamoci cauti al di là dei due juventini.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me invece uno dei più sottovalutati...nel suo periodo in bianconero era per me il miglior portiere del mondo...spettacolare negli interventi ma anche molto solido, io non ricordo una sua papera che sia una...
> molto sfortunato con la nazionale oltretutto..
> 
> Altro ottimo portiere italiano dell'era moderna è stato Toldo..



Io Peruzzi lo ringrazio ancora per la prestazione orrenda nella finale contro il Borussia, in due gol su tre ha pesanti colpe.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Febbraio 2016)

A parte Barthez, ma Casillas? Assurdo.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo, perché i portieri che ti ho citato sono stati i migliori della loro epoca, a differenza di Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi.
> Maier, Zoff e Jongbloed, ad esempio, sono stati i tre portieri più forti degli anni '70; Jasin e Banks sono stati i portieri più forti degli anni '60; Pfaff e Schumacher negli anni '80; Schmeichel e Kahn negli anni '90; fino ad arrivare agli anni '10 del nuovo millennio con Buffon, Cech e Casillas... i tre italiani non hanno mai raggiunto picchi simili.
> Parlando di portieri, su due piedi, mi vengono in mente anche nomi come Van der Sar, Clemence, Shilton, Preud'homme, che fino ad ora non ho citato per il veto posto da Milanforever  Insomma, la scuola italiana resta la migliore al mondo(sempre insieme a quella tedesca), con due esponenti come Buffon e Zoff, sicuramente entrambi nella top 10 dei migliori di sempre, ma andiamoci cauti al di là dei due juventini.



Non mi convince troppo il ragionamento, non è che devono esistere solo due portieri forti per decennio, e ci possono essere periodi più vivaci e altri meno prolifici.

E' come dire che Zola è un cesso perchè era meno forte di Baggio e Del Piero.

Per altro Toldo in quelle annate forse valeva Kahn e Schmeichel, di errori ne faceva pochissimi e certe volte si esaltava, tipo ricordo 1 rigore su 6 segnato dall'Olanda. (non ricordo però quanti di questi ne parò lui)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi convince troppo il ragionamento, non è che devono esistere solo due portieri forti per decennio, e ci possono essere periodi più vivaci e altri meno prolifici.
> 
> E' come dire che Zola è un cesso perchè era meno forte di Baggio e Del Piero.
> 
> Per altro Toldo in quelle annate forse valeva Kahn e Schmeichel, di errori ne faceva pochissimi e certe volte si esaltava, tipo ricordo 1 rigore su 6 segnato dall'Olanda. (non ricordo però quanti di questi ne parò lui)


Non saranno due, magari ne dimentico qualcun altro ma la sostanza non cambia: i portieri che ti ho citato erano i migliori della loro epoca; la scansione in decenni l'ho fatta per comodità ma non è il punto del discorso. Peruzzi e Zenga non sono stati assolutamente i migliori della propria epoca; qualche riserva ce l'ho su Toldo che ha sfornato davvero annate di alto livello ma non arrivando mai, complessivamente, al danese e al tedesco.


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez, Kahn e Casillas nei primi 5 della storia? Ma chi ha votato in questo sondaggio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va benissimo Buffon e Zoff, ma in una classifica "di sempre", davanti agli altri italiani, non puoi citare soltanto Cech, Kahn, Casillas e Schmeichel; davanti agli altri italiani ci sono sicuramente portieri come Maier, Jasin, Banks, Pfaff, Jongbloed o Schumacher... insomma, prima di arrivare a Peruzzi, Pagliuca e Zenga ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.



Potrei anche passartela per Peruzzi e Pagliuca (che per me però è stato un portiere fantastico anche se con qualche papera sul groppone) ma Zenga..cioé ragazzi, sarà anche stato dell'inter, ma è stato senza dubbio uno dei migliori portieri di sempre


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A parte Barthez, ma Casillas? Assurdo.



Casillas per me è sempre stato uno dei portieri più sopravvalutati della storia. Stare a Madrid mediaticamente l'ha aiutato tantissimo e da bandiera non se la sono mai sentita, fino all'estate scorsa, di cacciarlo.


----------



## medjai (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *2) Barthez*


----------



## 666psycho (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo un sondaggio promosso da L'Equipe, Gianluigi Buffon è il portiere più forte della storia del calcio. Al secondo posto, Barthez. Al terzo, Yashin. Quarto Kahn e quinto Casillas.
> 
> Classifica dei portieri più forti della storia secondo il sondaggio dell'Equipe:
> 
> ...




se vabbè ciao, Barthez secondo miglior portiere di sempre... d'altronde è L'équipe a dirlo..


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2016)

Chissà tra 25 anni come sarà questa classifica


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2016)

su Casillias mi sa che qualcuno ha la memoria corta, ora non sto a dire se sia meritevole di una top 5 ma non è la capra che volete far credere, per anni è stato uno dei primi tre della pista a tratti anche il migliore, super decisivo nei successi della Spagna soprattutto al mondiale. Grandissimo portiere altrochè, esploso giovanissimo come Buffon ma a differenza sua non ha mantenuto la stessa longevità. 3 anni mediocri non cancellano una grandissima carriera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> su Casillias mi sa che qualcuno ha la memoria corta, ora non sto a dire se sia meritevole di una top 5 ma non è la capra che volete far credere, per anni è stato uno dei primi tre della pista a tratti anche il migliore, super decisivo nei successi della Spagna soprattutto al mondiale. Grandissimo portiere altrochè, esploso giovanissimo come Buffon ma a differenza sua non ha mantenuto la stessa longevità. 3 anni mediocri non cancellano una grandissima carriera.


Eh, appunto... sul forum si sta consolidando sempre di più il luogo comune secondo cui Casillas sia un mediocre pompato. Va bene, non è un portiere da top 5 ma credo che almeno nella top 20 di sempre ci possa rientrare.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez? Dai. Per il resto si può andare d'accordo. Anche se avrei messo Casillas prima di Khan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Casillas per me è sempre stato uno dei portieri più sopravvalutati della storia. Stare a Madrid mediaticamente l'ha aiutato tantissimo e da bandiera non se la sono mai sentita, fino all'estate scorsa, di cacciarlo.



Esatto, portiere davvero mediocre, non lo metterei sopra ad Abbiati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Potrei anche passartela per Peruzzi e Pagliuca (che per me però è stato un portiere fantastico anche se con qualche papera sul groppone) ma Zenga..cioé ragazzi, sarà anche stato dell'inter, ma è stato senza dubbio uno dei migliori portieri di sempre


Ti ripeto: i tre italiani sono stati veramente ottimi portieri ma quelli che ho citato sono stati tra i migliori della propria epoca, perciò non ero d'accordo con l'affermazione iniziale secondo cui in una top 10 di sempre ci sarebbero stati 7/8 italiani.


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, appunto... sul forum si sta consolidando sempre di più il luogo comune secondo cui Casillas sia un mediocre pompato. Va bene, non è un portiere da top 5 ma credo che almeno nella top 20 di sempre ci possa rientrare.



per me più vicino ad una top 10 che ad una top 20


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2016)

Per me Casillas è da top 5 tranquillamente. Per me Kahn non è da top 5, Barthez nemmeno da top 30.


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ok vi metto tutti daccordo dicendo che i tre migliori in assoluto sono stati Higuita - Campos - Chilavert.

EDIT : Scusate non avevo letto bene. Non avevo capito che si doveva scegliere tra i portieri


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2016)

ci sta, ma attenzione che quello che Buffon faceva a 18 anni, Gigio lo sta facendo a 16


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chissà tra 25 anni come sarà questa classifica





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ci sta, ma attenzione che quello che Buffon faceva a 18 anni, Gigio lo sta facendo a 16



Ecco, appunto.


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non saranno due, magari ne dimentico qualcun altro ma la sostanza non cambia: i portieri che ti ho citato erano i migliori della loro epoca; la scansione in decenni l'ho fatta per comodità ma non è il punto del discorso. Peruzzi e Zenga non sono stati assolutamente i migliori della propria epoca; qualche riserva ce l'ho su Toldo che ha sfornato davvero annate di alto livello ma non arrivando mai, complessivamente, al danese e al tedesco.



zenga ha vinto x due, tre anni di fila il premio di miglior portiere del mondo, sicuramente da top10.

barthez non è. Neanche da top50.

casillas boh penso che sia un po' indietro


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> zenga ha vinto x due, tre anni di fila il premio di miglior portiere del mondo, sicuramente da top10.
> 
> barthez non è. Neanche da top50.
> 
> casillas boh penso che sia un po' indietro



Casillas l'ha vinto 5 volte, record assoluto


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok vi metto tutti daccordo dicendo che i tre migliori in assoluto sono stati Higuita - Campos - Chilavert.
> 
> EDIT : Scusate non avevo letto bene. Non avevo capito che si doveva scegliere tra i portieri


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi parata da scudetto. Se Albiol avesse segnato...


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez? Se Bonanotte ar secchio. 

1) Buffon

2) Zoff

3) Yashin

4) Schmeichel

5) Kahn


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez 2º


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Barthez? Se Bonanotte ar secchio.
> 
> 1) Buffon
> 
> ...



Modifica necessaria


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Modifica necessaria



Dopo il posticipo di stasera direi di si!


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Dopo il posticipo di stasera direi di si!



Nah , non è per questo, ma per la schedina persa per colpa del Frosinone ( Kulone) 
800 euro persii


----------



## Serginho (14 Febbraio 2016)

Buffon primo e' un must. Bathez allucinante, non dovrebbe essere manco nei primi 10. Al secondo posto dovrebbero esserci gente come Zoff o Ricardo Zamora. Tra i primi 5 ci metterei forse pure Preud'homme


----------



## wfiesso (14 Febbraio 2016)

Barthez? hahahahaha pure Braglia era piu forte di lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Classifica ridicola..dove sono ad esempio Zoff, Pagliuca, Zenga e Peruzzi?
> In una classifica seria sui primi 10 portieri di sempre 7 o 8 dovrebbero essere italiani



Zenga ??


----------



## Baggio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Buffon
Kahn 
Neuer
Yashin
Zoff


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> zenga ha vinto x due, tre anni di fila il premio di miglior portiere del mondo, sicuramente da top10.
> 
> barthez non è. Neanche da top50.
> 
> casillas boh penso che sia un po' indietro


Pure Chilavert l'ha vinto tre volte e non sono sicuro che possa rientrare in un'ipotetica top 20.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Zenga ??



Zenga è stato il miglior portiere del mondo tra la fine degli anni '80 e l'inizio degli anni '90..e questo non perché ha vinto premio portiere dell'anno (manco sapevo che esistesse) ma perché era un dato di fatto..titolare inamovibile della nazionale italiana (che era il top in fatto di portieri tanto è vero che al tempo si diceva che probabilmente il terzo/quarto portiere in italia avrebbe giocato titolare ovunque)...ha ancora il record di imbattibilità ad un mondiale mi pare..

Purtroppo la sua carriera per molti rimarrà indelebilmente marchia per quell'errore contro l'Argentina..un po' come il rigore di Baggio contro il Brasile..


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Zenga è stato il miglior portiere del mondo tra la fine degli anni '80 e l'inizio degli anni '90..e questo non perché ha vinto premio portiere dell'anno (manco sapevo che esistesse) ma perché era un dato di fatto..titolare inamovibile della nazionale italiana (che era il top in fatto di portieri tanto è vero che al tempo si diceva che probabilmente il terzo/quarto portiere in italia avrebbe giocato titolare ovunque)...*ha ancora il record di imbattibilità ad un mondiale* mi pare..
> 
> Purtroppo la sua carriera per molti rimarrà indelebilmente marchia per *quell'errore contro l'Argentina*..un po' come il rigore di Baggio contro il Brasile..



Piuttosto quel record di imbattibilità è frutto di un certo Baresi e di un certo Maldini 

E come dici bene, la perdita dell'imbattibilità fu dovuta alla castroneria di Zenga.

Zenga era sicuramente un ottimo GK, però non era superiore a Pagliuca; e Peruzzi, come talento puro, gli era superiore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Piuttosto quel record di imbattibilità è frutto di un certo Baresi e di un certo Maldini
> 
> E come dici bene, la perdita dell'imbattibilità fu dovuta alla castroneria di Zenga.
> 
> *Zenga era sicuramente un ottimo GK, però non era superiore a Pagliuca; e Peruzzi, come talento puro, gli era superiore*.



Erano tutti e tre grandissimi portieri..non a caso in quel periodo uno come Seba Rossi la nazionale nemmeno la vedeva..Sinceramente non capisco perché noi italiani mai che possiamo andar fieri di qualcosa..la storia dice che i più grandi portieri e difensori centrali li abbiamo avuti noi..gli altri ci bacino il c... almeno in questo

PS: complimenti alla solita mentalità italiana che nel tempo ha mandato in vacca una scuola tradizionale unica sui difensori ed oggi sforniamo capre incredibili in quei ruoli (centrali e terzini) dove un tempo eravamo i migliori..


----------

